# Rims help!



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I'm gonna order verde calibre rims.. Would 18x7.5" with a +42 offset look ok? I may use lowering springs later


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

the 18x7.5 +42 is what the stock LTZ wheels are so it will be fine with the springs also.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

If I wanted to lower it later would that be alright


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, since, that size is what comes stock on the LTZ Cruzes, So you won't have any troubles.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Ok boys I've finally decided! I'm gonna go with 2 crave number 17
they are an 18"x7.5 +42 offset. I may go black and chrome or black with machined lip. What do you guys think?


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

What color cruze? I have black and machined 18x8 on a dark metallic blue cruze I was originally looking for all black or black with a chrome lip but the site I ordered from was gonna be a 90 day wait for the all black so I got the ones they had in stock and I'm really happy with how they look


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Black cruze they are 5 spokesspokes


----------

